# Lightning Squadron Mass Take-off



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

One of my favorite clips of a whole Squadron rotating and climbing away vertically!






Roger


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

An old favourite of mine.
There used to be one mounted just off the south bound carriageway of the A1 just south of Newark.
I watched it deteriorate over the last 25 years or so. Now I think it has been scrapped.
Dave p


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

We used to look forward to the Battle Flight pair taking off every evening at dusk (approx 18:00 local) at Akrotiri in Cyprus in the early 70's

I think it was 56 Squadron

Anyway - they went off on full reheat and rattled the windows somewhat!!

The best bit was when the afterburners were switched off and the dual exhaust glowed red hot against the darkening sky.

A popular "bumper sticker"of the time read "Jet Noise - the Price of Freedom"

Cheers

Dave


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> An old favourite of mine.
> There used to be one mounted just off the south bound carriageway of the A1 just south of Newark.
> I watched it deteriorate over the last 25 years or so. Now I think it has been scrapped.
> Dave p


Unfortunately you're right Dave, see here:-

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...bsJ58IuRFcRYrrmmF5Wf8AA&bvm=bv.41524429,d.d2k

Roger


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Great clip, I was at Wattisham in 1967 when a lightning came over the roof of SHQ and took off vertically from there, no flagpole left. A fuel bowser with a seat for the pilot, apt description of that plane.

Dave


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Just found this on You Tube. The first clip I posted comes right at the end of this video. Although not that good quality, some impressive low-level flight.






Roger


----------



## mixyblob (May 3, 2011)

I spent 6 years at RAF Binbrook in the early 70's with 2 Lightning
squadrons, 5 & 11, and 85 squadron Camberras, with the odd Meteor thrown in for good luck.
I used to have a photograph taken at night on a long exposure of a Lightning taking off in a vertical climb with only the re heat flame visible. It was a cracking photo, I've searched for it since but had no luck.


----------

